# Cissus amazonica help



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I purchased a Cissus amazonica last month and had been keeping it with some other plants in a 190oz. deli cup with spag moss and leca while I build a larger viv.

The Cissus amazonica seemed to be doing great then all of sudden over night it dropped all of its large leaves. I took it out to examine it and the vine was very dry. In the next two days to follow all the smaller leaves shriveled up.

The only common denominator I can think of is that the night (or possibly two nights before) I had switched to using spring water on the plants instead of the distilled I had been using for weeks. (I didn't think it would matter though)

I cannot tell if its dead or not. Any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i woudl leave it in there and water it just the same, it might come back to life, but make sure hte humidity in the tub is high


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

I have two of these vines in my viv and when i moved them over they did the exact same thing. I was kinda lazy though and didn't pull the vines out and a few days later I started seeing some new growth. They came back really quickly and have several large leaves each now. I would agree to leave them alone for a bit and they will hopefully pop back. Also, I use bottled spring water for mine and always have.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

If the vines are mostly green they should still be alive... dry and brittle well that may be a different story.. Peter


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

This plant goes dormant for me when the temperature drops below 60F. It goes all winter long as a leafless vine until it warms up. I suspect it may be stress. Like was stated above, if the vine is green and pliable it should recover. Since it does not have leaves at the moment I doubt the soil will dry out much.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

I take my cuttings and put them in a small planting pot and place it in a ziplock bag , mist it heavily and place it in a window . They always take real well .


----------

